# Gardasee - Wie ist das Wetter im Oktober?



## LaPalma (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter in Tobole / Riva / Arco im Oktober gemacht?

Laut den Klimatabellen ist es im Vergleich zum September ein extremer Temperaturabsturz.

Kann das sein?

Danke


LaPalma


----------



## cvey (9. August 2007)

Servus!

Ich bin Anfang Oktober immer geschäftlich am südlichen Gardasee bzw. in Verona. Dort habe ich schon bestes Sommerwetter bei bis zu 25 °C erlebt, aber auch deutsches Novemberwetter bei 10 °C. Von extremen Temperaturabfall gegenüber September will ich aber mal noch nicht reden.

In den Gardaseebergen kann das natürlich schon anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaPalma (9. August 2007)

cvey schrieb:


> Servus!
> Dort habe ich schon bestes Sommerwetter bei bis zu 25 °C erlebt, aber auch deutsches Novemberwetter bei 10 °C.
> 
> In den Gardaseebergen kann das natürlich schon anders aussehen.



Danke.

In den meisten Klimatabellen ist der Oktober mit dem November zusammengefasst. Das ist natürlich Bullshit.

Aber während der September noch mit einer Durchschnittstemperartur von 22° C angegeben wird, liegt der Durchschnitt im Oktober nur noch bei 15° C.
Im Vergleich dazu der Mai bei 20° C. Das mag ich gar nicht glauben.

Natürlich ist auch das Bergwetter nicht uninterssant.
Wer war denn schon einmal zum biken dort im Oktober?

LaPalma


----------



## Enduro (9. August 2007)

ich gehe eigentlich immer im Oktober an den Gardasee: wenig Leute und gutes Bikewetter (meistens). Natürlich kann es gerade in der Höhe kühler sein, schön zum fahren in leichter langärmliger Kleidung
auf meiner HP kannst Du die Bilder ansehen Gardasee = Oktober


----------



## kritimani (9. August 2007)

griass di laPalma,

13.10.2006 9:55 riva 26 grad 13:15 passo rocchetta 1200m 32 grad.
musst halt a bisserl was von den gradwerten abziehen da mit hac4 gemessen. ich weiss ja nicht wie empfindlich der sensor auf körperwärme und direkte sonneneinstrahlung auf das gehäuse reagiert.

die aermlinge blieben jedenfalls genauso wie der windbreaker im rucksack. 

bei wetteronline.de gibts ausgerechnet fürn gardasee keinen rückblick.
der klimareport der suedtiroler hilft vielleicht a bisserl weiter:
http://www.provinz.bz.it/hydro/klima/

a ja, eins hab ich noch vergessen:
http://www.meteotrentino.it/Archives/General/static/2006_10_13.htm
(brauchst nur des datum ausbessern, wie du es halt brauchst)

pfiat di
kritimani

ich fahre zu 99% wieder um den 13.10. herum zum gardasee, genauer nach vesio.


----------



## Schreiner (10. August 2007)

waren auch schon zweimal am 3 Oktober unten und sind immer kurz kurz gefahren.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (10. August 2007)

LaPalma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter in Tobole / Riva / Arco im Oktober gemacht?
> 
> ...




Also der Oktober is im Schnitt schon deutlich kühler wie der September. Aber Du willst ja auch zum Sport machen da runter! Dann ist das ja nicht so schlimm. Was da unten schon kühl ist, wäre hier bei mir z.B. recht warm! 

Bei kühleren Graden kannst Du die gefühlte Temperatur deutlich steigern, wenn Du die Richtigen Locations zur Richtigen Zeit nimmst. 

Z.B. Vormittags Westhang wie Pregasina-Strasse, Val Pura, Ledro. Mittags Sacra-Tal und Nachmittags Altissimo.


Selbst bei tiefen Temperaturen, kann die Sonne die Hänge so aufheizen, daß es Dir beim Uphill vorkommt wie 30 Grad! Voraussetzung: Sie muss scheinen! 

Zudem, tiefere Sonne = Weniger Quellwolken = Bessere Sicht! 

Pech mit Tiefdruckgebieten kann man immer haben, egal wann man fährt. 
Dann heissts halt warten. 

Also viel Spass!


----------



## kritimani (10. August 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Bei kühleren Graden kannst Du die gefühlte Temperatur deutlich steigern, wenn Du die Richtigen Locations zur Richtigen Zeit nimmst.
> Z.B. Vormittags Westhang wie Pregasina-Strasse, Val Pura, Ledro. Mittags Sacra-Tal und Nachmittags Altissimo.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (11. August 2007)

kritimani schrieb:


> MiketheBikeWW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei kühleren Graden kannst Du die gefühlte Temperatur deutlich steigern, wenn Du die Richtigen Locations zur Richtigen Zeit nimmst.
> ...


----------



## R-Bike (14. August 2007)

Hi,

ich war vergangenes Jahr Anfang Oktober am See, und in diesem Jahr Anfang Juli.

Im Oktober hat es mir besser gefallen!! 
Hatten in zwei Wochen allerdings auch nur einmal Regen (Nachts) und das direkt zu Anfang.
Ansonsten nur Sonne, super Fernsicht,.....

Deutlich angenehmere Temperaturen, vor allem bei den längeren Uphills und vor allem *viel* weniger los.

Z.B. zum Altissimo hoch, Strasse: vier weitere Biker gesehen; und später den 601er runter: zwei Biker überholt.

Da musst du im Sommer ja schon mal "anstehen"  

Grüsse


----------



## Bike-Ralle (14. August 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Pech mit Tiefdruckgebieten kann man immer haben, egal wann man fährt.
> Dann heissts halt warten.
> 
> Also viel Spass!



Wohl war! Das mußte ich letztes Jahr im August erfahren, da bin ich mit meinem Zelt regelrecht abgesoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4950 (15. August 2007)

Glück braucht man immer, der Oktober ist aber in der Regel relativ stabil, sprich ideal zum biken ...


----------



## mspf (8. August 2013)

wie siehts den mit den Hütten an den gängigen Bike-Routen aus (San Giovanni, Rifugio Nino Pernici, Malga Grassi, Passo Nota, Rifugio San Pietro, usw.) haben die Anfang/Mitte Oktober noch geöffnet?


----------



## NewMaverick (8. August 2013)

Im allgemeinen sind die Hütten bis Mitte Oktober täglich geöffnet, später je nach Wetterlage zusätzlich an den Wochenenden.


----------



## UncleHo (8. August 2013)

Die offiziellen Alpenvereinshütten (Pernici, Altissimo, S. Pietro) sind verpflichtet bis Mitte September durchgehend geöffnet zu haben. Danach können sie auf freiwilliger Basis entscheiden. In der Regel sind sie sicher am Wochenende offen, unter der Woche hängt von der Wetterlage ab. Pernici hatte in den letzten Jahren Anfang Oktober unter der Woche schon komplett dicht gemacht gehabt. Auch am Passo Nota ist in der Regel Anfang/Mitte Oktober Schluss. Malga Grassi sollte offen haben, ebenso San Guovanni. Danny am Altissimo hält die Hütte in der Regel auch offen, wenn das Wetter stimmt. Im November sind dann alle dicht. Einige machen dann zur Wintersaison ab Dezember an Wochenenden wieder auf (Altissimo, Pernici, S. Pietro).


----------

